# New R10 and R8 Racecars from Minichamps



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For the avid model collectors out there, here're some new offerings from Minichamps. In 1:43 scale, the German model manufacturer has begun making the 12 Hours of Sebring spec R10, and the 2006 Lime Rock R8, the last R8 to race in active competition.
More at....
http://www.minichamps.de


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: New R10 and R8 Racecars from Minichamps ([email protected])*








soon


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: New R10 and R8 Racecars from Minichamps (16v)*

Soon indeed...not to be too picky, but those are Spark models' versions of those cars, but of course, Minichamps has them listed, but no photos of the models are posted at their site yet.


----------

